# wounded guppy



## tyger_eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

last night i gave my fish their first "treat" since i have had them, bloodworms. all seemed to be having a good time after they ate all i had given them, i went to bed.
this morning i wake up to a wound in the side of one of my female guppies. i have given stresscoat with aloe since it is all i have at the moment. i just want to know who could have done this and why. in the tank i have 1 other female and a male guppy, two female platies and one male, a clown loach, and cory cats. 
anything else i can do to help her and who could have done this?
attached is the best picture i could get.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

how big is the tank? If it's too small there could be crowding issues that might cause aggression, i noticed this in my loach tank when i over did the load of bottom dwellers... But i have no idea how big yours is this is just a guess...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Use melafix.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

ouch! thats bad! and go with Melafix as well. a lfs near me got some recently and everyone who bought it has nothing raves for it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Melafix = Magic.
I had the same type looking wound happen to my barbs in my 46 gallon. Had a columnaris (spelling) scare, but used melafix, and bye bye wounds. It works in like 2-3 days.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would also be scared that that isn't a wound, its a sore and a sign of a nasty disease.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

if it starts spreading like crazy, i would worry.


----------



## tyger_eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

the tank is 40 gallons, and i know about loach size. he will be getting his own tank shortly. but they have all been together for 2 weeks with no fighting. i will try some of the melafix if i can find it locally. i don't think its a sore just from how it looks, it seems more like a bite.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Could be from another guppy getting frisky. How many females do you have versus how many males? It's safest to have at LEAST three females per male.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

i only have 2:1 on a F:M ratio. well... unless you count the countless fry i have.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Could be a scrape.


----------

